
Mining Bitcoin with pencil and paper: 0.67 hashes per day (2014) - icey
http://www.righto.com/2014/09/mining-bitcoin-with-pencil-and-paper.html
======
informatimago
You just need to be lucky and in 2 days you get 1 BTC…

